# Perdido Street Station



## Sam_015 (Feb 20, 2006)

Does anyone know where I can view art work based on Perdido Street Station by China Mieville. Iam still reading the book and was just curious as to how others imagine characters such as Lin to look.


----------



## Adasunshine (Feb 20, 2006)

I just found this link...

http://www.edwardmiller.co.uk/mf_intro.htm

Hope it's ok, just typed "perdido street station artwork" into search engine and it came up with quite a few, this was first on list!

xx


----------



## Sam_015 (Feb 20, 2006)

Cheers for that. I'll keep my eye out for character artwork now. 

That was very helpful thanks.


----------

